

Clojure is a product design tool - coding4all
https://precursorapp.com/blog/clojure-is-a-product-design-tool#

======
ddrum001
I never considered Clojure for design, thanks for sharing!

------
escherize
I thought the method of overlaying the icons like that was refreshing and
interesting!

